# Job



## Kat (May 17, 2010)

Friday I got a job, Victoria's Secret. Got to love the employee discount there. :mrgreen:

Today my husband got a job. 

We haven't had a permanent job since July. 

So I would be dancing if it weren't for the fact that two out of three of the kids are puking and I'm feeling nauseous. I am hoping that it's just sympathetic because I have to start work tomorrow.


----------



## moderan (May 17, 2010)

Congratulations! I hope I can get one of them job things soon


----------



## Kat (May 17, 2010)

Good luck. It seemed that it would never happen.


----------



## Linton Robinson (May 17, 2010)

Guy got a job AND his wife starts working in Victoria's Secret??????

Hope he bought a lottery ticket


----------



## Linton Robinson (May 17, 2010)

BTW,  should the fact that high-end lingerie shops are hiring be taken as a good indicator for the economy in general?

Is there some sort of Crotchless Panty Index?


----------



## NaClmine (May 17, 2010)

Congratulations to both you and your husband for the new jobs. Working at Voctoria Secrets lends a whole new meaning to employee benefit packages!


----------



## alanmt (May 17, 2010)

Congrats, kat!


----------



## Linton Robinson (May 17, 2010)

What I don't understand is if his ol' lady got a job, why would HE want one?


----------



## Kat (May 17, 2010)

My job wouldn't pay the bills. I doubt it would even pay the mortgage. 

It seems that there are more jobs in the classifieds, so I'm hoping that means the economy is on the upswing.


----------



## JosephB (May 17, 2010)

Congratulations to you both!

Do you get an employee discount? If so, lucky guy. I'm into teddies, myself. Not literally, of course. I like them on women.


----------



## NaClmine (May 17, 2010)

JosephB said:


> ... I'm into teddies, myself. Not literally, of course. I like them on women.



Really glad you clarified that...LOL.


----------



## JosephB (May 17, 2010)

Yeah, it's a good thing I'm not into cross-dressing or anything. I'd make a really ugly broad.


----------



## Kat (May 17, 2010)

Yes that is a picture that I didn't want in my head. lol 

I'm not much into teddies. Although I love stockings and garters, can't stand pantyhose. I am way to short to wear them comfortably.


----------



## JosephB (May 17, 2010)

Seems like not many women wear pantyhouse anymore. Maybe old ladies.


----------



## Linton Robinson (May 17, 2010)

And NFL players.


----------



## moderan (May 17, 2010)

Give my regards to Broadway Joe.


----------



## Eluixa (May 18, 2010)

Congrats Kat! 
I don't do the teddy thing, but a silky panty and bra set can be a big mood booster.


----------



## Kat (May 20, 2010)

Yes, nothing like some pretty undies to make you feel sexy and confident.


----------



## The Backward OX (May 20, 2010)

JosephB said:


> I'd make a really ugly broad.


 
You'd prolly make a really ugly . . . . nah, forget it.


----------



## Linton Robinson (May 20, 2010)

> Yes, nothing like some pretty undies to make you feel sexy and confident.



I've always found it an uplifting sight.


----------



## alanmt (May 20, 2010)

JosephB said:


> I'd make a really ugly broad.


 
I found it hard to imagine anything uglier than Amy Winehouse.  Until I dressed up as Amy Winehouse last halloween.  The world is definitely a better place because I have a Y chromosome.


----------



## JosephB (May 20, 2010)

alanmt said:


> I found it hard to imagine anything uglier than Amy Winehouse.



Heh. Well, at one time, before she was an emaciated, gap-toothed junky, she wasn't half-bad.


----------



## Deleted member 33527 (May 22, 2010)

That's great news Kat. I know it's really hard to get decent paying jobs these days. My brother migrates from working at store to store getting paid minimum wage. It's tough. Where does your husband work now?


----------



## Kat (May 23, 2010)

My husband works for a landscape company locally, it's a huge step down. He's going to be doing residential irrigation installation and repair. They are hoping to expand into commercial jobs and that he will help with that. 

He used to build golf courses. He was the job foreman. It's a very different scale, in everything. For example in a golf course he could be working with 36" pipe, in a residential maybe 2". Not to mention he's used to leading crews of a dozen men, he might have two now. It's going to be a hard adjustment.


----------



## Olly Buckle (May 23, 2010)

> Seems like not many women wear pantyhouse anymore. Maybe old ladies.



They are bloody good on a motorbike, under your leathers in an English winter, but embarrasing when you break your leg and the ambulance man cuts them away in the middle of the street.


----------



## Kat (May 24, 2010)

haha. I can imagine.


----------



## SilverMoon (May 27, 2010)

Congratulations, Kat. And you don't even have to wear perfume to work. It's right there for you! The stores always smell fabulous. Laurie


----------

